# Congradulations, Oregon



## Hackerman (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like you did it. Early election results are already saying it's a win.

Florida did not do as well.

Again.... congrats.


_
Oregon voters said yes to marijuana Tuesday, making the state the third to allow the possession and sale of cannabis for recreational rather than strictly medical use.

The crowd at the downtown Portland club Holocene, where Yes on 91 held its victory party, erupted into rowdy cheers upon learning Measure 91 had passed. Someone in the crowd yelled "Legal cannabis, baby," as longtime legalization advocate Anthony Johnson took the stage. He called the vote "decades in the making." 

"We won tonight first and foremost because of the wisdom of Oregon voters," Johnson said. 

He named other longtime Oregon marijuana activists, including Jim Klahr and Jim Grieg, who died this summer. 

"I have worked 15 years on this cause. There are people in this room who have put in 30, 40 years in this cause," Johnson said to more cheers.

The closely watched vote on Measure 91 represents a major victory for state and national marijuana legalization advocates. They viewed Oregon, already home to a robust medical marijuana program, as part of a key second wave of states to legalize cannabis for recreational use.

Oregon joins Washington state and Colorado, the first states to legalize pot for recreational use in 2012. Earlier in the night, Washington, D.C. voters approved a measure allowing residents to possess and grow &#8211; but not sell -- marijuana. Alaska voters were also considering legalization Tuesday.

Oregon's Measure 91 took elements from both the Washington and Colorado laws and was primarily financed by out-of-state donors and groups seeking national reform of drug laws. The Yes on 91 campaign collected about $4 million, compared to less than $200,000 raised by the No on 91 effort.

The measure, which will not take effect until July 1, 2015, allows adults 21-and-over to possess one ounce in public and up to eight ounces at home, as well as a variety of other marijuana-infused products.

The Oregon Liquor Control Commission will get the job of regulating marijuana production and sales. Tax revenue generated by marijuana will go to the public schools; mental health and addiction services; law enforcement; and the Oregon Health Authority. Using marijuana in public or while driving will be prohibited. Current medical marijuana laws won't change.

Oregon voters rejected marijuana legalization in 2012. Sponsors hoped Measure 91 would be seen as having the needed regulatory controls that critics said was missing two years ago.

Unlike the 2012 marijuana initiative, which failed by 6 percentage points, Measure 91 had a large advertising budget that featured, among others, a retired judge, a retired deputy sheriff and a former top drug addictions official for the state.

According to incomplete returns, Measure 91 benefitted from overwhelming support in Multnomah County, home to about 20 percent of expected voters statewide. With about 64 percent of the state's votes counted Tuesday, the measure was passing with 53.7 percent. In Multnomah County, with half the ballots counted, 69 percent of voters had approved marijuana legalization. 

Johnson said the vote will allow Oregon leaders to redirect police resources from marijuana enforcement to more pressing needs.

"We have ended a painful, discriminatory, harmful policy that has terrible consequences for our state," he told the Yes on 91 crowd. "We replaced it with a policy that is smarter, more humane&#8230;. It's a policy whose time has come."

Ethan Nadelmann, whose organization Drug Policy Alliance was a major funder of the Oregon measure, called the win "fantastic news," particularly since it came during a year when the presidential election wasn't on the ballot.

Conventional wisdom suggested waiting until 2016, but Nadelmann's group pushed ahead with this year despite concerns about low voter turnout.

"It's just a fantastic victory, all the more so because it's in a non-presidential election year," Nadelmann said. "I think it bodes very well for 2016 and the years beyond."

-- Noelle Crombie and Jeff Mapes
_


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 5, 2014)

Gotta luv the nation's capital.

_With about 30% of the vote counted, analysts are calling it a win for Initiative 71 in Washington, DC to legalize marijuana possession. The current results are 68.6% YES and 31.4% NO.

&#8220;Voters in the nation&#8217;s capital have taken a strong stance against marijuana prohibition,&#8221; NORML Communications Director Erik Altieri said about the initiative&#8217;s approval, &#8220;This victory sends a resounding message to Congress that Americans are ready to legalize marijuana for adult use and, with it right in their backyard, it will be a message that is hard to ignore.&#8221;

We will update with final vote totals tomorrow. For now, let&#8217;s enjoy the wonderful symbolism of adult marijuana possession and limited home cultivation is legal in our capital.

The measure will now have to be transmitted to Congress and undergo a 60 day review period before implementation.
- See more at: http://blog.norml.org/#sthash.x2biOYYs.dpuf_


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 5, 2014)

Still waiting for the results on 2 in Alaska it was looking really good early but most of the check ins now are against.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Nov 5, 2014)

WOW!! Congratulations


----------



## whtelk (Nov 5, 2014)

I smoked a big bowl last night when I saw the results! Been an Oregonian for 55 years.... about time! 4 plants and 8 ounces of bud, not too bad.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats to the citizens of Oregon.... ya done good !!!!!


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always been a big history buff, but I think we are making history!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad for Florida. Happy for my neighbors in Oregon.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2014)

Every state that legalizes it is a step forward toward the end of federal prohibition.  At some point, the federal government is going to have to pay attention to the will of the people.  Congratulations to the people of Oregon and DC.  At least Florida got it on the ballot....more than this backward state that I am in has done.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 5, 2014)

nice to see three more bricks fall out of Anslingers (i'll use his actual name here to avoid swears  ) wall
..i can't say congrats though.. the 3 states (well 2 and a disctrict) really limited themselves IMO

Oregon - 8oz, 4 plants
DC - 2oz, 6 plants
Alaska - 1oz, 6 plants

now considering Alaska had a strange grey area privacy law, that basically made small amounts legal (heard <25 plant and a QP no worries)
and Oregon had medical, with much better plant count
..the only one who really made 'progress' is DC (and from what i hear the higher ups can overturn it)  ..the rest settled for such limitations it's hardly a step forward.


i think and hope it's good for the overall marijuana movement, but IMO i don't know how much i would be celebrating if i were in those places.


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2014)

kaotik said:


> nice to see three more bricks fall out of Anslingers (i'll use his actual name here to avoid swears  ) wall
> ..i can't say congrats though.. the 3 states (well 2 and a disctrict) really limited themselves IMO
> 
> Oregon - 8oz, 4 plants
> ...



baby steps my friend...its a long road and it starts with baby steps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2014)

Not everyone can get medical prescriptions.  IMO, any legalization anywhere for any amount is a victory!  And hopefully just the beginning of something that will snowball over the next few elections.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 6, 2014)

I would love to be able to grow my plants as openly as I grow our tomatoes and carrots.
Or stop in a coffeeshops and have a smoke like they do in Holland.


----------

